# Cabela's being sued. What happens here?



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

I was watching a video on the ammo shortages in the USA. The guy mentioned that Cabela's was being sued after a 19 year old shot his friend. My question to the Moderators, the Administration any one else with some intelligence on this forum is,

What happens if some one uses the information in this forum and goes and hurts someone? Can a member be sued for providing that information, when it is used in a nefarious manner? Information that was shared then used, contrary to the spirit in which it was provided?

Thoughtful and well informed comment would be preferred please.

Regards Konrad.

Sorry moderators and members, in my haste I misspelt *"SUED".*


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Good question Konrad....IMHO, I think it's the same as that age old statement that Guns don't kill people, people kill people.

If someone chooses to use a gun or sling with malicious intention, the blame lies with the person.....not the implement used to commit the intention, as it's just a tool.

Think about all the YouTube channels that post content on weapon making, be it knives, throwing stars, clubs, whatever it may be, and I've yet to hear of anyone being sued for someone else being hurt from their content.

I think blame lies with the person committing the offense, not with the manufacturer nor with anyone providing info on the implement used in the offense....my two cents, well maybe three. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

The world is nuts. I think a lot of these people who sue at the drop of a hat are just looking for a freebie.If everyone who sued and lost had to pay all the court costs for the whole deal, I'll bet there would be a lot less of this nonsense.


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

I agree with you 100% but as you know in life, that wrong things can be forced on us, that are not just, honorable or logical.

I spent the day writing a users hand book on the rifle and I don't want to get into trouble for posting. I spent 6-7 hours typing and thought about that Cabela's case. I don't want to loose everything I own for trying to help some one.

Here is a preview.

Setting up, maintaining and enhancing the slingshot rifle.

1)Scopes.
2)Scope rings.
3)Shims.
4)Flat band upgrade forks.
5a)Leveling the forks and rifle.
5b)Installing the scope.
6)Measuring and cutting equipment of the flatband latex.
7)Band dimensions ,paper template and the latex used.
8)Pouches, Pouch dies and the pouch material used.
9)Laminating the pouch material.
10)Band tying material and the tie in method of the pouch.
11)Graphite and PTFE dry lube (Teflon). 
12)Ammunition.
13)Sighting in the rifle and proper trigger technique.
11)Ballistics coefficients and Hawke Chair gun pro.
12)Further enhancements and recommendations.

To be posted in the other weapons section.

Thankyou for your comments


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I'm not worried about the liability of the forum. Responsibilities are laid out in the forum rules, and enforced when needed.

I know nothing about he Cabela suit, but their liability is obviously greater. They are liscensed to sell firearms, not just information and communications.

They are held to a higher standard.

I trust the courts to weed out suits with no merit.

And I can hardly imagine a court penalty that would make much of a dent in Cabela Corporation's bottom line.

It is a tragedy that someone died.


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

You understand and agree that slingshots in their many forms are not toys and are very dangerous, and thus release this site and it's owners from any liability regarding their use or manufacture.

All messages made available as part of this discussion group (including any bulletin boards and chat rooms) and any opinions, advice, statements or other information contained in any messages posted or transmitted by any third party are the responsibility of the author of that message and not of SlingshotForum.com and its owners or employees.

You alone are responsible for the material you post.

Thank you gentlemen.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Maybe the 19 year old boy should be charged with various firearms offences. Charging Cabelas is like charging a car dealership because they sold a car to someone who caused an accident.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Maybe the 19 year old boy should be charged with various firearms offences. Charging Cabelas is like charging a car dealership because they sold a car to someone who caused an accident.


Exactly and agreed 110%

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I think that law suits on large cooperations are just hoping to be settled out of court for a big payday. The plaintiff has to realize they don’t have a chance at winning this. It’s ridiculous.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Cabella's has sure gone through hell just to make someone else a profit... 
https://www.foxnews.com/us/paul-singer-sidney-nebraska-cabelas-bass-pro-shops-merger

And now their going after Samsung...

Below is quoted from this link.
https://omaha.com/business/after-cabela-s-sale-to-bass-pro-shops-activist-investor-is-cashing-out/article_5396e9aa-f4b9-5f84-8507-9f1dccc2f5c0.html

Lee Dunham, a finance professor at Creighton University, said it appears that Elliott has decided to start cashing in while the getting is good.

"They may have other opportunities," he said of Elliott. "They don't need to be hanging around for the extra" $1.50 or so a share, Dunham said.

By Wednesday, in fact, Elliott already had moved on to its next target: Samsung Electronics, controlled by the powerful Lee family of South Korea. Elliott said in a letter made public Wednesday that it wanted the company to break itself up, pay a special dividend to shareholders and add more experienced directors to its board.

"They accomplished what they wanted," said Nick Gantchev, a finance professor at the University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill who studies shareholder activism.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

If I picked the right suit from the Google search, the parents of the dead 19-year-old alleged the store sold ammunition in violation of age requirements.

Cabelas is not being charged with murder, manslaughter, or any other criminal offense. This is a civil case.

The article I saw said it was an accidental shooting, but did not recount any criminal charges or findings.

The parents think Cabelas is responsible for complying with local laws and the terms of their license. They must feel their son would be alive if Cabelas met those responsibilities. They do not sound like frivolous people to me.

I look all of my 67 years, and I get carded at the grocery when buying beer. Those minimum wage employees are trained to do that, and I don't mind cooperating. I was carded when I got my last hunting license. I was carded with I bought my last box of shells. No problem.

Selling to an ineligible customer is a problem. And not, IMHO, an inconsequential one.

I'm happy to let the court sort it out.


----------



## Konrad (May 2, 2020)

I would rather be safe than sorry.

That is correct Mr KawKan. That is the one. Thank you for your concern, opinion and efforts.

Thank you to all for your contributions. I have found your views to be most helpful.

This was the video.

Ammo Lawsuit Against Cabelas Could Mean BIG Changes For Firearms Retailers


----------

